

CSS-driven scrolling for a better marquee - amy_seqmedia
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2013/03/dynamically-scroll-long-tab-titles.html

======
rinrae
I wouldn't really use this in a UI (it's just a workaround, not a solution),
but myspace users will probably love this. (Where's the glitter?)

